# JamesM ~ 10,000 posts



## ewie

*Congratulations to my favourite moderating colleague and conforero*, JamesM, on hitting 10,000 posts*


*Well, apart from all the _others_, that is ♥♥♥


----------



## Angel.Aura

Wow, James, *ten thousand* posts!

 * Congratulations! 
*​ 
Laura

 
(Ewie: Can I call him conforero, as well?)


----------



## Trisia

10.000 well-written and sensible posts. Congratulations!


----------



## AngelEyes

*Who says girls are the big talkers in this world? *

​ 
*10,000 posts???*

*Not bad, James.*
*You're always interesting and informative.*

*Keep 'em coming, motormouth...*

*Congratulations!*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Vanda

> (Ewie: Can I call him conforero, as well?)


Me too! Me too!

"MY" Salvador da Pátria! É sempre uma aprendizagem ler seus posts! 
Thank you very much for all the help you give me and everybody else!


----------



## Maria M

Wooooooooow, 10,000 posts and I haven't even got one yet!!!

Congratulations James ;-)

M


----------



## sniffrat

I haven't read all of those 10,000 posts but I have no doubt that they are all of the same calibre. Great advise, accurate information and you seem to have a great knack for expressing yourself clearly.

Give yourself a big pat on the back, my friend.


----------



## JamesM

Thanks, all of you!  I still feel like a newbie here compared to Cuchuflete and his 35,000+ or Panjandrum and his nearly 26,000 posts.  At the rate ewie's going, he'll be passing me up soon.  

I certainly appreciate the opportunity to participate in WordReference.  You know how they say that the best work is the kind that you love so much you would do it for free?  That's WRF for me.  It's a pleasure, not to say an addiction, to participate in this community.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, JamesM.  Always a pleasure to read your contributions.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Fernita

*Wow, congratulations JamesM!!!!*
*I hadn't seen this thread before, or maybe I had already congratulated you somewhere else. It's age-coming.*

*Kisses and hugs and thanks for your excellent TEN THOUSAND posts!*
*Fernita.*


----------



## sokol

Many congratulations from me too, James!
We haven't crossed words that often yet but when we did it was always very informative for me.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

And congrats and thanks from under 4 inches of snow here!  Looking forward to the next 10k!


----------



## ILT

Congratulations JamesM!
It's not easy to post 10,000 posts that actually make sense


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hello JamesM. 

It's great to have a mod in the Pacific Time Zone !! 

Also I know that if I start a thread and nobody else responds,
you will take pity and add at least a something. 

*Muchas gracias Señor! **Viva California!*


----------



## alexacohen

Hi JamesM,

It's a pity you don't wander off to the Cultural any more... I miss discussing with you!

Congratulations on your many thousands posts,

Alexa


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Congratulations James!

Great, great job! Hugs,

Erasmo.


----------



## JamesM

Thank you, all.   I hate to bump a thread like this, but I did want to let you all know that I read the messages and truly appreciated them.


----------



## Topsie

JamesM said:


> Thank you, all.   I hate to bump a thread like this, but I did want to let you all know that I read the messages and truly appreciated them.


Belated congratulations from me!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hi hi ! 
J'aime ce genre de posti où je comprends pas le quart de ce qui se dit mais qui me fait bien rigoler quand même ! 
Bon postiv', James. 

Bisettes.


----------



## bibliolept

Well, I don't mind bumping this thread. (Belated) congratulations and thanks! You do an excellent job helping to keep the asylum in something that resembles order. And your posts are always right on the money.


----------

